# River Swamp Chill & Fever Cure Augusta GA



## bottlekid76 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi all,

 It's been a busy day. Getting ready for the St. Louis show tomorrow. I did manage to make it to another collectors house i've been trying to meet up with for awhile now. A great guy with some nice stuff! Alot of figural bitters as well as a labeled collection unlike i've ever seen before. It's really sweet to see alot of figural bitters & meds with the original labels. He also had a few criers in there too. I should have taken more pics but I did snag a couple of this River Swamp Chill & Fever Cure bottle that he had with my phone. We got to talking about stuff and before long, it was getting time for me to head back. I plan on making another trip tho before long. 

 Unfortunately this one is in the crier section of all the bottles he had. It was the first one I have seen in person tho, and wanted to take a couple quick shots of it. There is a large crack that splits off and along with a hole with the pieces glued back. They didn't do the best job as there is still alot of glue evident in the bottle. Appears to be an old repair. Not everyday you get to see these tho []

 ~Tim


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2012)

There was one or two shown recently in the digging and finding section, one whole and one in two pieces, whoever was posting said it's a $1,500-2,000 bottle ....you do handle some nice glass buddy...[]


----------



## bottlekid76 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Jim [] Yeah i've been fortunate to see some pretty nice stuff. Even better when I find some for sale! I think I did see those ones you mentioned that was dug recently in that post. 

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking cure Tim!


----------

